# A Million Ways to Die in the West on Blu-ray/DVD Oct 7th 2014



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

DE-SPLITTINGLY OUTRAGEOUS COMEDY WITH AN ALL-STAR CAST FROM

THE CREATOR OF TED, ‘AMERICAN DAD’ AND ‘FAMILY GUY’



A MILLION WAYS

TO DIE IN THE WEST



UNRATED VERSION WITH MORE LAUGHS EXCLUSIVELY ON

DIGITAL HD AND BLU-RAY™!



BE THE FIRST TO OWN IT ON DIGITAL HD SEPTEMBER 9, 2014



BRING HOME THE BLU-RAY™ COMBO PACK INCLUDING BLU-RAY™, DVD & DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET™ ON OCTOBER 7, 2014


Universal City, California, August 5, 2014 – Sparks and bullets fly between a gun-shy sheep farmer and a beautiful sharpshooter in A Million Ways to Die in the West, an outrageously irreverent comedy coming exclusively to Digital HD on September 9, 2014 and DVD and Blu-ray™ Combo Pack on October 7, 2014, from Universal Studios Home Entertainment. Coinciding with the digital release date of the film will be a deluxe version of the soundtrack album, featuring additional score cues by composer Joel McNeely. This album will be available exclusively through iTunes. 


Seth MacFarlane, creator of “Family Guy” and the blockbuster comedy feature film Ted, directs produces, co-writes and stars in this sweet and saucy film packed with laughs, lunacy and just the right amount of romance. A never-before-seen UNRATED version of the film, featuring 18 additional laugh-packed minutes is available exclusively on Blu-ray™ and Digital HD. A Million Ways to Die in the West DVD and Blu-ray™ Combo Pack each offer hilarious bonus content, including deleted scenes, alternate takes, feature commentary and much more. 


MacFarlane is joined by an all-star cast including Academy Award®-winner Charlize Theron (Snow White and the Huntsman, Prometheus), Liam Neeson (Non-Stop, Taken), Neil Patrick Harris (“How I Met Your Mother”, Hedwig and the Angry Inch), Amanda Seyfried (Les Misérables, Mamma Mia), Giovanni Ribisi (Ted, Avatar) and Sarah Silverman (Wreck-It Ralph, “The League”).


When Albert Stark (Seth MacFarlane) loses his fickle fiancée (Amanda Seyfried) to a mustachioed dandy (Neil Patrick Harris), he rebounds hard with Anna (Charlize Theron), a gorgeous gunslinger new to his Old West town. What he doesn’t know is that Anna’s ex, Clinch Leatherwood (Liam Neeson), is the most dangerous desperado on the horizon and he’s on his way to reclaim his gal—whatever it takes. With MacFarlane’s bold and bawdy humor and a host of surprise celebrity cameos, A Million Ways to Die in the West will have audiences splitting their britches! 


The Blu-ray™ Combo Pack includes a Blu-ray™, DVD and DIGITAL HD with UltraViolet™. 

* Blu-ray™ unleashes the power of your HDTV and is the best way to watch movies at home, featuring 6X the picture resolution of DVD, exclusive extras and theater-quality surround sound. 

* DVD offers the flexibility and convenience of playing movies in more places, both at home and away. 

* DIGITAL HD with UltraViolet™ lets fans watch movies anywhere on their favorite devices. Users can instantly stream or download. 


Bonus Features Exclusive to Blu-ray™ 

* Alternate Ending 

* Deleted/Extended/Alternate Scenes 

* Once Upon a Time in A Different West - A behind the scenes look at what it took to pull all the pieces together 

* The Good, The Bad and the Increasingly Decreasing Population – Learn about some of the familiar faces that pop into Old Stump including one of the greatest cameos of them all, a visit from Christopher Lloyd aka Doc Brown.

* Unrated commentary with director/producer/co-writer Seth MacFarlane, co-writers and executive producers Alec Sulkin & Wellesley Wild and star Chalrlize Theron 


Bonus Features on Blu-ray™ and DVD 

* Gag Reel 

* A Fistful of Dirt…In Your Mouth – Follow the production through all the shooting locations 

* Feature Commentary 


http://www.amillionways.com/


FILMMAKERS 

Cast: Seth MacFarlane, Charlize Theron, Amanda Seyfried, Giovanni Ribisi, Neil Patrick Harris, Sarah Silverman and Liam Neeson 

Directed By: Seth MacFarlane

Written By: Seth MacFarlane and Alec Sulkin & Wellsely Wild 

Produced By: Scott Stuber, Jason Clark, Seth MacFarlane

Executive Producers: Alec Sulkin and Wellsely Wild

Director of Photography: Michael Barrett

Production Designer: Stephen Lineweaver

Edited By: Jeff Freeman, ACE

Costume Designer: Cindy Evans

Music By: Joel McNeely 


TECHNICAL INFORMATION - Blu-ray™:

Street Date: October 7, 2014

Copyright: 2014 Universal Studios. All Rights Reserved.

Selection Numbers: 61129805 / 61131197 (CDN)

Running Time: 1 hour 56 minutes

Layers: BD-50

Aspect Ratio: 2.35:1

Rating: R for strong crude and sexual content, language throughout, some violence and drug material

Technical Info: English DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1/Dolby Digital 2.0, Spanish and French DTS Digital Surround 5.1

Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish and French subtitles

TECHNICAL INFORMATION - DVD:

Street Date: October 7, 2014

Copyright: 2014 Universal Studios. All Rights Reserved.

Selection Numbers: 61129806 / 61131196 (CDN)

Running Time: 1 hour 56 minutes/TBD

Layers: Dual Layer

Aspect Ratio: 2.35:1

Rating: R for strong crude and sexual content, language throughout, some violence and drug material

Technical Info: English Dolby Digital 5.1/Dolby Digital 2.0, Spanish and French Dolby Digital 5.1

Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish and French subtitles


----------

